# No more Beneful!



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

When Omari came to stay with us about a month ago, he had been on Beneful for many years. Amazingly, he had healthy skin and coat, no tear stains, pretty healthy for 10 years old except for sore legs. Well, since there'll be no Beneful at my house, I immediately started him on good quality foods. Just this week he started to act like a new dog. He plays which he didn't do before. He prances around. This has been consistent for several days now. I'm thinking it's the improved nutrition and getting rid of the harmful crap. Now I'm watching to see if the joint supplements improve his pain/mobility.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh lordy...I am SO happy the little guy came to stay with you for a while and you could get him on some good stuff! Sounds like it is certainly making a huge difference. Hopefully he'll be able to stay on it and not go back to that other junk


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

this is great news! im glad omari is playing and enjoying himself!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

That's awesome! Beneful sure is a bad quality food that unfortunately many owners still feed even after all the links that say not to are out there


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Great news about Omari. He's a lucky guy to have new experiences and a better quality of life with you, even if only for a short time.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh, I'm pretty sure his mom will buy him better kibble from here on out. For now, he's enjoying some other goodies mixed with his kibble (THK, S&C, and home cooked). Mine are so picky I have to change it up frequently. We just started using Verus for canned food. They LOVE it! Same price range as the Merrick. I suspect Purina may have already messed with that formula as Omari and Piper each had an unexplainable bout of diarrhea.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

It makes sense to use better quality dog food, not like chis eat a lot any way but worth it in healthier dogs.
Even when we had a rottie and a lab mix we still fed Wellness or we also used a dental formula from our vet, saved on teeth cleanings..
A chap bag is $25, a better brand is $55. sounds like a lot until you factor vet visits on a lower quality food..
I tell people all the time, you're only going from $1 to $2 ,it's really not that big of a deal.. and it's so worth it..
I'm so glad your baby is off Beneful, hard to get people to ignore that food with their cute commercials. Beneful has actually made dogs really sick, many have died.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Nutrition is the cornerstone of good health, it is great that you have given him this chance to be healthy. i am sure you will see even more changes in him long term


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

"Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food" ~ Hippocrates

He was a pretty smart guy.


----------



## Yip812 (Nov 28, 2015)

I got a dog once whose family was going to put her down because she was "getting old", there was also mention of a skin disorder. She was 9, a dachshund/beagle mix, the family had her for 6 years. I was told she didn't do anything, didn't play, just slept all day.

When I got her, she smelled terrible. She came with a bunch of shampoos and dog perfumes. I realized right away that this was the whole reason for wanting her gone. I got her off corn-based kibble, and her skin cleared up in a month. She smelled like a regular dog after that, and was the healthiest, happiest little dog ever. Her tail wagged with every step she took, and she was the destroyer of all squeaky toys. I had her for another 7 years. This "old dog at 9" lived to be 16, and never had one health problem until her last 6 months.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have seen it too! I remember when I worked at a natural dog food store we had a customer come in who had just rescued a dog from the pound. He was a college student and lived with his parents, who wanted him to take the dog back because it smelled so bad! He was giving the dog daily baths to try and combat the stench. We helped him choose a better food and told him to ask his parents for a month with the dog to see improvement. By the end of the month, the dog was happy, healthy, and safe in her new home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I've never had a doggy odor problem and I seldom bath my dogs. Maybe it's because we cook for them and they only pick at dry food.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I just wish I could watch my diet the way I watch theirs. lol I certainly wouldn't let them eat junk food, so what's my excuse? Anybody else feel this way?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

zellko said:


> I just wish I could watch my diet the way I watch theirs. lol I certainly wouldn't let them eat junk food, so what's my excuse? Anybody else feel this way?


HA! Totally! I often joke that my dogs eat better than we do. I am FAR more concerned and aware of what goes into their bodies, than what I put into mine. Not that my diet is bad, we eat pretty well 90% of the time. But I certainly allow more "wiggle room" in my food intake than in theirs. I think it's because I have an understanding of what I eat and what it does to me/my health, whereas the dogs have no idea and just eat what we give them without any real choice in the matter...so I feel obligated to ensure they get nothing but the best


----------

